# How gangsta can you go



## Johnny_DankCo (Oct 26, 2016)

Post the most G sh*t you kno


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

all the devil shyt click lol..
crucified
valtiel are my fav tho


----------



## burrheadd (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## brimck325 (Dec 28, 2016)

lmao^^^^


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Dec 29, 2016)

Welcome into the french G ! Sorry for the french lyrics


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 13, 2017)

this is g sh*t...


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

Not at all. THIS is music...


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

^^^
Look at all those MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS!!!!!


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 18, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Not at all. THIS is music...


Omg this is OG not G


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> Omg this is OG not G


This is music.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Not at all. THIS is music...


Yes But we are talking about g s*hit not about some country music


----------



## macsnax (Apr 28, 2017)

Boom


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

macsnax said:


> BoomView attachment 3932524


malibu most wanted that movie is sick


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 28, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> Yes But we are talking about g s*hit not about some country music


Yeah but your shit is potato quality...


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Yeah but your shit is potato quality...


This is the old sql underground rap.. And not a comercial shit


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2017)

Thug life ....


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 28, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> This is the old sql underground rap.. And not a comercial shit


Potato.


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hahahah You are potato.


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Potato.


If you don't listen rap (rhymes & poetry) music you do not even need to criticize


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 28, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> If you don't listen rap (rhymes & poetry) music you do not even need to criticize


I'm so glad I'm old. The world your ilk will create will make "Idiocracy" look like "A Beautiful Mind." The stupidity and death trip of rap and hip hop is poison.


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> I'm so glad I'm old. The world your ilk will create will make "Idiocracy" look like "A Beautiful Mind." The stupidity and death trip of rap and hip hop is poison.


Good night


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> I'm so glad I'm old. The world your ilk will create will make "Idiocracy" look like "A Beautiful Mind." The stupidity and death trip of rap and hip hop is poison.


go listen your corny country music


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Fender Super (Apr 28, 2017)

Smokerweedy123 said:


> go listen your corny country music


Go rape someone. That's what your "music," is all about. Death and abuse of women.


----------



## D528 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Go rape someone. That's what your "music," is all about. Death and abuse of women.


You are funny because this is not in every rap music so.. 
Are you judge the person who plays in the film for raping and killing? So simmilar is in rap music it's only words.. but it's not in every song! Rap it's poetic, politics, angry,... you have all kind of rap


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Go rape someone. That's what your "music," is all about. Death and abuse of women.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

The Streets Are Callin' Me - Woodie


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)

What happened to the fuck the police thread?




_*"I'm with a dirty girl, she's got a dirty twat, If you get dirty money, watch out for these dirty plots..."*_


----------



## esh dov ets (May 27, 2017)

I Kill People


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hard to believe Snoop Doggy Dogg is back with g shit


----------



## redivider (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ymminister2025 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Doobious1830 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Jul 2, 2017)

I wonder if that track was called "criminal detritus", would it have the same impact?


----------



## Doobious1830 (Jul 2, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I wonder if that track was called "criminal detritus", would it have the same impact?


Highly doubt it


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 2, 2017)

Doobious1830 said:


> Highly doubt it


So what is it that makes something "gangsta"? What is the point?


----------



## Doobious1830 (Jul 2, 2017)

Lol, I don't know I live in white suburbia,


----------



## Doobious1830 (Jul 2, 2017)

Doobious1830 said:


> Lol, I don't know I live in white suburbia,


Gangsta where I live is lighting off fireworks after 11 pm


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Jul 22, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I wonder if that track was called "criminal detritus", would it have the same impact?


Dissident Feces?


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 22, 2017)

tstick said:


> Dissident Feces?


Isn't that a punk band?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 23, 2017)

Where my west coast N1$$as at


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 23, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Where my west coast N1$$as at


I don't know what a "N1$$as" is. It sounds expensive.
Have you tried putting an ad on Craigslist? I heard people find lost cats, dogs and cars on there.
Maybe you can find your "N1$$as" there? 



Spoiler: Don't do it! , now you dun did it


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 23, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I don't know what a "N1$$as" is. It sounds expensive.
> Have you tried putting an ad on Craigslist? I heard people find lost cats, dogs and cars on there.
> Maybe you can find your "N1$$as" there?
> 
> ...


Hahah I was. On one last night


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 23, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hahah I was. On one last night


That's funny. I'm on one, right now!


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 19, 2017)

You can't get more gangsta than this:


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

What yall ma fuckaz kno bout diz?


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

That shit beat yo...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

Francis Muh-nan-sis


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

Eminem Bodied Jay on this shit...But they both went in..


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

I bet yall ain't know sirmixalot had a track like this...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah..


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 13, 2017)

Why you got a 12 car garage? mh....Why you pullin all these rappers card...

Pussy nigga's love sneak dissin' til I pull up on em slap em out wit da fire...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 25, 2017)

OOOuuu One more off that new Dolph...


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 25, 2017)

That Thinking Out Loud got some hard tracks.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 26, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


>


Classic.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Oct 28, 2017)

This shit's too funny!


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## ChefKimbo (Nov 5, 2017)

Everytime i open the cab door I hear SQUAD UP!


----------



## cannetix Inc (Nov 5, 2017)




----------

